# Agriculture vs New York



## DSBlack (Apr 7, 2013)

I've been looking into a few properties in New York as potential homesteads, but I've heard a lot of negative opinions of New York. I know a bit about the oil and gas drilling in that area and the troubles it has caused people, but I get the feeling that there's more to it than just that. What do I need to know about farming there?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

In what area(s) of NY are you looking at????? The area out by the finger lakes is a lot different than the Adirondacks, which is different than the Catskills, which is different than the Hudson valley, which is etc, etc, etc.....


----------



## DSBlack (Apr 7, 2013)

Micheal said:


> In what area(s) of NY are you looking at????? The area out by the finger lakes is a lot different than the Adirondacks, which is different than the Catskills, which is different than the Hudson valley, which is etc, etc, etc.....


I'm meaning more along the lines of upcoming legislation and regulation changes, but the land we are looking at is in the Adirondacks.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

DSBlack said:


> I'm meaning more along the lines of upcoming legislation and regulation changes, but the land we are looking at is in the Adirondacks.


 If'n you are trying to get an idea about "fracking" the whole mess is basicly up in the air....... Not only state wide but also by county and town. Some counties and towns have already passed bans and others are in "process" of banning "fracking". Some other counties are in a wait & see mode. Although I have not heard of any county greeting "fracking" with open arms.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Don't forget the taxes (high) and restrictive gun laws.


----------



## MDfamilyman (May 15, 2012)

When people always bash NY for taxes I'm just curious... How high are we talking?? If its so back breaking why do so many people still stead there?


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

I dont think the taxes are high I pay 2,500 per year on over 100 acres with house, barn, garage. Thats here in the ADK area. Remember NY is a very big state, some areas are high priced, some are very low. I saw 150 acre places in appalachia county going for 90K (asking).There are no issues that I know of with oil or gas drilling, those problems are more likely to be found down in Kentucky, WV and other states that separate land ownership inot timber rights, mineral rights and etc..

The gun issues are very irritating now with baby Cuomo in office. Still, if yo9u want to buy and own a shotgun, or traditional hunting rifle their is no registration or issues that are different from any other state. Pistol permits depend on the county, I have friends here who got them, no problem. Most of the new gun laws apply to semi-autos.

ADK is the biggest state park in the country at 6 MILLION acres it is the size of the state of Connecticut. It is the largest wilderness east of the Mississippi ( maybe the only true wilderness ). It is said that you can wonder in there and find places that no white man has set foot. I've been all around this country, and upstate NY is hard to beat for wilderness, climate, affordability, and good friendly country folks.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

MDfamilyman said:


> When people always bash NY for taxes I'm just curious... How high are we talking??


2 examples (wife & I own both): 
57+ acres, 4BR ranch, 2 pole type barns = not quite $2500. school and town&county taxes.
2 story 3 BR house on a lot 60x185 in near by village =just over $1200. school, town&county, and village taxes.
Both in the same county.



> If its so back breaking why do so many people still stead there?


Cause we can....... ound::hysterical:ound:

Seriously, spent most all my life (so far) in this area and have yet to find anywhere in the US that I'd give up what I've got to move elsewhere....


----------



## MDfamilyman (May 15, 2012)

Yea, I hear you. I apologize too because I did my dilligence this morning with the tax issue and boy NY is a killer :-/

If you don't mind me asking, do you work full time?

I've been looking as some properties in Oneida County area - Camden, NY and Florence, NY. Is there work to be had or would it require a trip to Rome or Syracuse? 

Thanks much, I do appreciate the insight. And, yes, it is beautiful and I want to be there!


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

When I lived in Rochester, NY and attended the Rochester Institute of Technology (comparable to MIT), I was from Texas. Quickly found out that the Great Lakes snow effect is a real thing. Half of the NY state suffers from that. In other words, being close to the Great Lakes means more rain and snow than the rest of the state plus it means more winter weather than what most people are prepared to handle. I seem to remember it being 6-9 months long some years plus I grew to really hate the misty rain that falls a lot. You'll rarely hear thunderstorms there unlike in Texas when it's bad weather, you KNOW IT! Also during the winter, snow falls then freezes...later more snow falls..the frozen snow becomes what's called "black ice". You're innocently walking or driving and all of sudden you're falling down on your butt or back...driving..means your car is skidding. This Texas boy found out that he hates winter! I'm currently stuck in Kansas


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

MDfamilyman said:


> Yea, I hear you. I apologize too because I did my dilligence this morning with the tax issue and boy NY is a killer :-/


Which taxes are you thinking of as a "killer"? Property taxes are all over the map as to location and school district. Income taxes - don't know since I've been in NY most all my life (so far) therefore I have nothing to compare it too. Sales tax also varies as to county.


> If you don't mind me asking, do you work full time?


Retired - quit working for a paycheck in 2007 - offically Jan 1 08. 



> I've been looking as some properties in Oneida County area - Camden, NY and Florence, NY. Is there work to be had or would it require a trip to Rome or Syracuse?


As to properties could also try the surrounding counties (Herkimer, Madison, etc) - found it "cheaper" than most of Oneida Co. The Utica/Rome area is somewhat expensive landwise.
Work? Depends on what you are looking for or skilled at, some people have been out of work "forever" while others leave one job Fri and start another the following Monday. 


> Thanks much, I do appreciate the insight. And, yes, it is beautiful and I want to be there!


 Hope these comments helped - more questions about the area? Ask and I'll try to answer...........


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

I also vote for NY! Was a lifelong resident of the state before moving to CA to be closer to my adult children. Wouldn't have left if my health was better.

Yes, it snows in NY! "Lake effect" can mean a lot of it near Lakes Erie and Ontario. There are also squalls from those lakes that effect more distant locations, but they are not daily events. The town, county and state road crews do a fantastic job of clearing the roads.

I've lived in Buffalo, Rochester, Schenectady, the Catskill mountains, near NYC, and my last and best-loved home - my homestead in western Saratoga county. Had a camp on a small lake in Hamilton county for a while too. 

You might also get more information online by checking for local newspapers. Saratoga Springs puts out the Saratogian and there's one in Glens Falls. There is a monthly devoted to the Adirondack Park, but I can't remember its name.

Good luck!

Edit to add - http:usnpl.com/nynews.php for local newspapers and more.


----------

